# Old Mercury furnace Thermostat



## driscollrobert10 (8 mo ago)

I have an old thermostat that is not picking up the interior temp. - so will not work on auto. --- I read somewhere that if the power to the thermostat was shut off the thermostat would reset itself -- there is no marking on the fuse box to indicate that fuse -- if I shut the power completely off would that reset it -- I am quite leary of electricity . Thanks for reading this


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Since you said old, that should tell you a lot. It's time to replace the thermostat. 
Those thermostats were mechanical devices, and they do not reset when the power is cycled, that advice would be for more modern thermostats.


----------



## driscollrobert10 (8 mo ago)

Thanks a lot -- appreciated


----------

